# Amplificador JBL E250P



## luisres77 (Mar 24, 2013)

Buenas noches, acabo de inscribirme en este grupo soy LSC y me interesa la electrónica quiero ver si alguien me puede ayudar compre un amplificador E250P JBL el problema radica en que no puedo controlar el el volumen en automático con el receptor, mi receptor en un onkyo conecto la salida al rca del Subwofer pero nada mas no sale el sonido lo conecto a la salida de out de video y si se escucha pero cuando bajo el volumen del receptor el volumen del ampli jbl no baja sigue en el volumen que en la parte trasera el jbl  trae y se controla desde el ampli jbl, yo quiero que si bajo el volumen del receptor onkyo baje  el volumen en automático del jbl, pero llevo desde la mañana y no le encuentro, lo peor es que cuando subo el volumen a la mitad del ampli jbl este se apaga drásticamente la verdad siento que algo estoy haciendo mal y la verdad mejor lo apague pero desgraciadamente lo intente varias veces y en la parte donde vienen los rca's del jbl huele como cuando un transistor se quemara, gracias amigos espero y me ayuden y si alguien puede apoyarme se los agradeceré mucho.


----------

